# Huron all the way!



## subocto

My brother and I have been kayaking and fishing the entire length of the huron river. weve been up to commerce lake dam, and down to strawberry lake every inch of the way. beautiful river. Its loaded with big fish, bass exceeding 20 inches and pike in the 26-40" range. each week we go another 3-4 hours. Now that weve made it down to strawberry lake, we have no where to put in/out, other than below baseline lake dam.. its a long haul from zukey lake tavern to the dam. we have been below hudosn mills but the stretch between zukey and hudson mills is next. maybe an all day paddle through to hudson mills. anyone elsle ever float the whole river river?:lol:difficult to access.


----------



## caseyj

I'm not familiar with this river, where is it?

OK, I did a Google and located it. Nice stretch of water. Sorry for the interupt.


----------



## subocto

Here are a few pictures and a list of our access points so far on the huron and nice map. We started by leaving a car at the bell road access above north territorial road, then headed to M36. Our 4 hour trip back to the truck was a mix of beautiful fall colors and overcast skies but a warm 70 degree wind. When we hit whitewood lake it got nasty and really windy just as we entered the lake. It was a muscle through he wind then we made it to the party store on the river where we got some awesome wings above the baseline dam. After the rain and wind passed we continued to the rapids at bell road. Did very little fishing, all paddle, but felt great. Next is bell road through hudson mills to delhi. Get my fish on there. Gotta beat Michigan first though. 
http://www.metroparks.com/uploads/file/Publications/huron%20river%20map.pdf







[/IMG]
lots of these








Bass lake road access to commerce lake dam
Bass lake rd boat launch (proud lake recreation area) to dawson road bridge
bass lake dam








dawson road to kent lake dam (island lake recreation area)
Kent lake dam to placeway access site (island lake recreation area)
Placeway to huron meadows metropark
huron meadows to Zukey Lake Tavern
M36 to Bell Road (Through Chain of Lakes )
Bell Road to Dexter-Huron Metropark
To be continued


----------



## fisheater

Interesting post. It would be even more interesting if you talked more about the water conditions, depth current, bottom type, and of course the fish encountered. I will be looking forward to future posts. For now, I will get out my map and trace your journey. Very cool!


----------



## subocto

we paddled from dexter huron metropark to barton pond dam. saw lots of deer and geese. at one point we saw a buck chasing a doe across the river, a few seconds later a second buck crossed the river chasing that doe, pretty cool to see deer in the water. they were on a mission and she wasnt making it easy. went through two nice sets of rapids that got the heart pumping little. beautiful day on the water. next we go from barton to geddes dam.


----------



## subocto

we paddled a few more miles today, starting at barton dam and ending at gallup pond boat launch. in argo pond we saw a pair of red tailed hawks that were chasing each other in the trees. we found the newly built cascade park around argo dam which was exciting. had no idea it even existed. 
























[ame="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8156347774/"]2012 11 04_0994.JPG | Flickr - Photo Sharing![/ame]
[ame="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8156347774/"]2012 11 04_0994.JPG | Flickr - Photo Sharing![/ame] by ckunder78, on Flickr 

im out of space for more photos on this site so im trying to link from flickr, but they arent showing. can anyone help me. seems like this should be a simple but im doing something wrong.


----------



## Paul Thompson

I put my two yaks on the rack for the season, I still feel the itch to go fishing, but to many other fall activities to do. All summer we fished every weekend somewhere and loved it. This is our rookie year, and plan on buying cold weather gear someday so we can hit the cold water.


----------



## subocto

we launched at geddes dam and paddled through ypsilanti to gilbert park near ford lake. beautiful day. trying to move a pike I caught 3 bass instead all from one spot on a 5 inch clear/black floating rapala. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8176492355
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8176480259
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8176507644


----------

